# World Wrestling Entertainment



## Eric Daniel (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,
I like to watch WWE and it is Entertaining for the most part. Everyone says that it's "fake". Now everyone is intitled to their own opionion but I know the matched are predetermened but I don't think it's really "fake". Now to justify my opinion that it's not "fake", Their have been many injuries to some of the WWE performers trying to entertain us the fans. One person that comes to mind is Chris Benoit. Chris Benoit is a WWE superstar who also has wrestled for other promotions such as WCW and he injured his neck while trying to entertain the fans in a wrestling match. If WWE wrestling was "fake" than why are there injuries? I know that the WWE superstars are a lot like movie actors in a way, they entertain and do things you would see in a movie but not neccesserily use in a real life situation but here is a question for you, If something you see might not work in a real life situation does that make it a "fake" technique? No, it just makes it an uneffective technique for a real life encounter. Well I will leave this up for discussion.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2006)

It's fake, in that the matches are predetermined, no one really wins/losses, and the belts are little more than storyline props.

It's real in that it takes real skill to do those moves, tons of practice, lots of training, etc. You need to be in shape, have a good endurance level and an ability to get over with the crowd.  It's alot more than just hitting your buddy with a chair in the backyard. 

Alot of the "old school" techniques were based on modified judo techniques. Todays high-flyers use a combination of gymnastics, aikido and jujutsu movements.


----------



## Sin (Jan 22, 2006)

I watched Wrestling for the story back when it was WWF...when it went over to WWE, I just decided to give up on it...

1.) Its the same thing over and over again

2.) My two favortie stories "Stone Cold vs Undertaker" and "The Rock vs Triple H"

To be honest, its takes skills to be a WWE wrestler, and there is no doubt about it, and sometimes people get hurt doing it...This is all true, accept it is coreographed..

Could a WWE wrestler defend him/herself in real life....Probably, because they're strong athletes...But will a suton bomb work...I highly doubt it.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 22, 2006)

I dont watch WWE anymore I used to watch it when it was WWF, my all time favorite story line was the Hart Foundation and how Canada was so much better than the U.S. Bret Hart besides being a great wrestler was just an excellent heel. The Hart family in my opinion has always been a great contribution to sports entertainment. 

It is real to the extent that it requires a lot of skills, talent, and dedication to be a professional wrestler. While there is a script for the most part, professional wrestlers do suffer real injuries, and can get hurt during matches by a wildly executed move.

Oh and I did see a guy use the "Pile Driver" on another person at a bar once, of course it worked giving the guy who was executing the move's height and weight versus the other.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 22, 2006)

NWA-TNA is better. =-P 

I've never been a big WWF/WWE mark. Always thought Vinnie-Mac was too cartoony. He sacrificed the 'rasslin for soap-opra drama. 

But...what 'rasslers do is real. Thier injuries are real. Thier athleticism is real. Interesting tid-bit of 'rasslin' history for ya: The reason the matches evolved into pre-determined matches was because a real life wrestling match could last for hours! (Ever seen the Gracie-Shamrock match that lasted forever without a winner? Yawn) The people got bored with it. In part because they didn't appreciate the technical skills involved. So now you have *"Sport Entertainment!"* _(Lord, I hate those words)_ 

Some of the best "stories" I remember are the 4 Horsemen constantly beating down Dusty Rhodes and the Tully Blanchard-Magnum TA fights. (The "I quit" match they had is classic!) Quite possibly the best one ever was produced by Paul E. and the ECW. The whole Raven-Tommy Dreamer feud was awesome! The antagonized school boy facing his tormenter in adulthood, then getting his girlfriend pregnant! DUDE! Talk about a reason to beat somebody's butt. LOL. 

...back to MA, in regards to "Fake" techniques or "Ineffective" techniques. Why would one bother learning or practicing either? 

my 0.02 =)


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 22, 2006)

They have a hand in a movie coming out pretty soon.  Kane stars as a big creepy guy beating up on people...oddly enough.  I like horror so I may check it out.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 23, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> So now you have *"Sport Entertainment!"* _(Lord, I hate those words)_


 
Yea, just like the UFC.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jan 23, 2006)

I agree with everything said I have been watching wrestling since I was a kid! Yes wrestling is fake but all of the moves do hurt and do take some skill to perform. I have and always will watch wrestling


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 24, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> They have a hand in a movie coming out pretty soon. Kane stars as a big creepy guy beating up on people...oddly enough. I like horror so I may check it out.


 
FYI, Kane's movie is called _See no Evil. _I read on http://www.WWE.com that kane's movie can be previewed if you go to http://wwe.com/superstars/raw/kane/ and I think you should check it out. It's pretty cool if your into horror movies.

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 24, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I agree with everything said I have been watching wrestling since I was a kid! Yes wrestling is fake but all of the moves do hurt and do take some skill to perform. I have and always will watch wrestling


 
I am the same way. Wrestling to me is my *entertainment*. That may be why they changed it from WWF (world wrestling federation) to WWE (world wrestling entertainment). Actually, I read that Vince was sued or something to do with a court case and he lost the case so he had to change the name of the cpmpany. Of course a lot of you think it was better when WWE was WWF. Why is that? Is it because when it was WWF and they were fighting a ratings war aka. Monday Night War so vince and story writers were more creative. I also read that Shawn Michaels, Thriple H and Degeneration X (anyone remember these guys) are the ones that helped come up with creative ENTERTAINING things to win the ratings war. The ratings war was against WCW (world championship wrestling) and of course now their is no WCW so we all know who won the war. I guese it might have been better than with the competition because the storylines were more creative but I have watched wrestling with my mom since I was a little kid and although I am 16 (almost 17) and still a kid I will continue to watch WWE every week and be ENTERTAINED!

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Jan 25, 2006)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> I am the same way. Wrestling to me is my *entertainment*. That may be why they changed it from WWF (world wrestling federation) to WWE (world wrestling entertainment). Actually, I read that Vince was sued or something to do with a court case and he lost the case so he had to change the name of the cpmpany.


 
The formerly known "WWF" lost a lawsuit brought forth by the World Wildlife Fund, or better known as the original WWF. McMahon decided to go with the WWE monicker as a result.

IMO, Wrestling used to better before the WWE bought everyone. TNA is good, but it still has a way to go before they can compete with McMahon.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 25, 2006)

JMD said:
			
		

> The formerly known "WWF" lost a lawsuit brought forth by the World Wildlife Fund, or better known as the original WWF.


 
Isn't it World Wildlife _Federation_?  A minor detail, but as I recall my Dad is a contributing member...just curious.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 31, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Isn't it World Wildlife _Federation_? A minor detail, but as I recall my Dad is a contributing member...just curious.


 
It is world wildlife fund. I looked up the history of the WWE and it's amazing what kind of things you will find. Thanks for all the responses. 
Bottom line for me, wrestling IS predetermened but IS NOT FAKE! You can agree or disagree but my opinion is that if it was FAKE than there would not be any injuries but that's not the case. Chris Benoit had a fractured disk in his neck, Adam Copeland (edge) had surgery on his neck and many other superstars have had injuries by putting there lives on the line to entertain us.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> It's real in that it takes real skill to do those moves, tons of practice, lots of training, etc. You need to be in shape, have a good endurance level


 
Or, have some sort of stalling gimmick, such as Ric Flair howling "Noooooooo!" and begging the other guy not to hit him (followed up by a quick thumb to the eye), or taking a face first flop onto the canvas to get a quick rest.  He seems to resort to the latter more frequently these days, since he's 55 years old...


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 1, 2006)

I was reading a story once and read that a wrestler was powerbombed well he landed wrong and died! now you tell me wrestling is so fake.


----------



## Henderson (May 1, 2006)

I've never been a pro wrestling fan.  But there was a guy that I thought was awesome.  What ever happened to Goldberg?


----------



## Kreth (May 1, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I've never been a pro wrestling fan. But there was a guy that I thought was awesome. What ever happened to Goldberg?


Take your pick: lack of talent, huge ego, or a tendency to work too stiff (in other words, not pulling punches in the ring). Injuries to other wrestlers seem to follow him around. I hear the WWE will be signing him again soon, oh boy... :roll eyes:
As for wrestling being fake... Yes the matches are scripted, but have someone slap a sleeper hold (hadaka jime), figure four, Sharpshooter or Boston Crab on you and see how it feels...


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

Nobody can say that these wrestlers aren't great athelets, they are very strong, very agile and fast. It's incredible the things they can do if you take under consideration their weightclass! I don't have grappling training so i can't see for myself but i have no problems in believing that they are very well versed in that discipline. But what they do in the ring is not a fight. It's a game, a demonstration, an entertaiment, call it what you like but it is not a fight! Referes being knocked out in the middle of a fight and the fight doesn't stop, fighters cheating in front of cameras and they and are not caught, and you call this real?

Now about injuries, everybody gets hurt. I am not a professional fighter and i have already broken two bones while training. So what's so special about injuries in fights where 200 pound people jump on top each other and hit each other with chairs, steel breifcases and tables, even if it is not for real? I'm only surprised that it doesn't happen more often.

Again, they are very talented and it may be entertaining but what they do in the ring is not a fight.


----------

